# HELP!! Smoked Turkey Breast



## bigterp (Apr 24, 2013)

So my wife and I put together our new Smoke Hollow 4 in 1 combo grill the other weekend. I've done a few burgers and brats on the propane portion, but haven't had the chance to smoke anything yet. I'm completely new to smoking, but have been doing a ton of reading and feel I have a pretty good grasp on what I'm about to get into. So my wife picks up a Butterball honeysuckle boneless turkey breast the other day and wants me to smoke it.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Honeysuckle-White-Boneless-Whole-Turkey-Breast-1-ct/12444623

Have found a lot of detailed instructions on how to smoke ribs, brisket, etc., but not alot on turkey breasts. Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Looking for cooking temp, internal temp to shoot for, brine and/or rub recipes, cook time, etc. I plan to season the smoker sometime this week/weekend to hopefully get a feel for temp control. Would like to smoke up the turkey breast on Sunday. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 24, 2013)

That type of breast will smoke well. Keep your temps low around 250°, this will help you to not dry it out - even though it is injected with a brining solution already. Rub the breast down with whatever rub you are going to use, then smoke it with whatever flavor wood you are using. I suggest either hickory or apple for your first run - they aren't to overpowering.

Remember to go by internal meat temp., not time.


----------



## bigterp (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm looking to get the breast to 165 degrees, correct? Any rough idea on how long that will take? Just so I can gauge when to get it started. It's a 3 or 4 lb breast, can't remember the exact weight. Any suggestions on a simple rub to use for a turkey breast?

I'm probably going to pick up a cheap digital probe thermometer from Wally World for monitoring meat temps. Should I consider another probe for pit temps, or does the stock one located in the grill lid suffice? I have a Smoke Hollow 4-in-1 FWIW.

Thanks again!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2013)

It shouldn't take more than 3 hours. The simple rub I use is SPPOG (salt, pepper, paprika, onion, garlic). You could add thyme, sage, etc. Good luck and post some pics. Remember you will want to let the breast rest a good 30-45 mins before slicing.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 25, 2013)

bigterp said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm looking to get the breast to 165 degrees, correct? Any rough idea on how long that will take? Just so I can gauge when to get it started. It's a 3 or 4 lb breast, can't remember the exact weight. Any suggestions on a simple rub to use for a turkey breast?
> 
> I'm probably going to pick up a cheap digital probe thermometer from Wally World for monitoring meat temps. Should I consider another probe for pit temps, or does the stock one located in the grill lid suffice? I have a Smoke Hollow 4-in-1 FWIW.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Definately want a pit probe. The factory therms on most smokers are horrible - some are off by as much as 100°.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2013)

The Turkey Breast will smoke up nicely at 225-250*F but it will not have Crisp Skin, only Smoker temps over 300*F will give you One Step smoking. At 225-250*F range I frequently smoke to an IT of 150*F then place the bird in a 425*F Oven to crisp the skin and take it to a finished IT of 165*F. Here is a couple of Recipes you may like...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Starting Two Days out...

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Smokey Turkey Gravy

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Turkey, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Chicken Broth,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1/2tsp Dry Sage (2 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Turkey is resting, dump the pan juices, veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.Bring the Jus back to a simmer. Mix 2T Flour and 4T Chicken Broth for each Cup of defatted Jus. Whisk together to make a Slurry with no lumps, add a little additional Broth if needed. Whisk the Slurry into the simmering Jus, bring back to a simmer and cook 5-10 minutes to cook out the flour taste and fully thicken the Gravy. Adjust the seasoning with Salt and Pepper and serve.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Turkey with plenty of Gravy and Enjoy...


----------



## bigterp (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!! Looking forward to getting into this. Picked up an elcheapo charcoal chimney at wally world last night, but couldn't find any probe thermometers. Going to order one off of amazon will dual probes for my next run. I tested the stock thermometer last night in boiling water and it runs about 20 degrees low. Will have take that into account this time around. Going to season up the smoker and LP side this evening. Hopefully get a liitle feel for temp control while I'm at it. Also picked up 2 small bags of standard hickory chips for my smoke. My local walmart actually has a good selection of smoking wood. Apple, hickory, pecan, etc. I have a bunch of flax seed oil that I use to season my cast iron. Should work well on the grill also.


----------



## bigterp (Apr 26, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It shouldn't take more than 3 hours. The simple rub I use is SPPOG (salt, pepper, paprika, onion, garlic). You could add thyme, sage, etc. Good luck and post some pics. Remember you will want to let the breast rest a good 30-45 mins before slicing.


What proportions of the ingredients do you use for your rub?


----------

